# Craftsman YT3000 starter issue



## irongut (May 26, 2020)

Charged battery after long winter,, engine started a week later click click.. Assumed old battery (2013) not holding charge anymore.. New battery purchased and installed. Checked all connections. Tight. Engine turns but only half to three quarter turn then stops. I took the plug out, starter turns engine with no problem? Put plug back in, half turn then stops. Could the starter be going? Anything I can check. Thanks.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

How long since the valves have been adjusted, most engines have a valve lifter setup to allow the starter to spin the engine with no load, sounds like the valve adjustment needs doing.


----------



## irongut (May 26, 2020)

FredM said:


> How long since the valves have been adjusted, most engines have a valve lifter setup to allow the starter to spin the engine with no load, sounds like the valve adjustment needs doing.


I've never had them adjusted? Guess its a place to start. It did start once during this issue and seemed to run fine once started? Would this be the case if valves needed adjustment?


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

FredM said:


> How long since the valves have been adjusted, most engines have a valve lifter setup to allow the starter to spin the engine with no load, sounds like the valve adjustment needs doing.


FredM is right on the money. You didn't mention the engine make & model #, but my guess is it's a 21HP Briggs Intek. They need the valves run about every 300 hours, or the compression release on the exhaust valve gets out of whack and the engine wants to "drag" when cranking.

Fools a lot of people into thinking it's an electrical problem, but the proof is when you pulled the plug and it cranked normally...


----------

